# Seeking "New Currents in American Cuisine"



## waltersg69 (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm seeking "New Currents in American Cuisine" by Keith Keogh. It is the premier resource for culinary competitions by a member of the American Culinary Team. It is out of print. If anyone knows where I could find one please let me know. Greatly appreciated, SSG Walters


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

have you tried ebay?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

amazon
alibris
bookcloseouts.com


----------

